# How to secure my Bsnl Broadband connection that is connected using a wifi modem???



## sakthirajesh (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello friends,
I am using Bsnl Broadband connection. I am in Home500C plan. I got type4 modem from bsnl i.e it has a wifi and 4 ethernet connection. Now my question is how to protect my wifi connection from unauthorized access... Whenever i switch on my modem, it is accessible to the outside world, so neighbors can browse thro that link... so I want my connection to be secure... 

Thanks in advance...
With regards,
N.Sakthirajesh


----------



## fireblues (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: How to secure my Bsnl Broadband connection that is connected using a wifi modem??*

Hi man,

I have 750 UL BSNL Connection and Linksys Modem.

I have done the following this in my Router for Security. Check with yours.

1) Set SSID Broadcast OFF ( Manually enter network name ( SSID ) every time u connect )
2) Enable WPA 2 Securiy in Router with a strong password
3) Change username and password for router interface
4) Enable MAC Address filtering in router ( Only my MAC address will be able to connect )

More than Enough for Home

Try ...

ask Doubt if u have


----------



## sakthirajesh (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: How to secure my Bsnl Broadband connection that is connected using a wifi modem??*

Thanks dude


----------

